# Easy Cap DC60 doesnt work on XP



## simonmck (Feb 2, 2008)

HI 

Just got an EasyCap d60, for usb2. Ive installed the drivers and followed the instructions as I ve connected it to an XP laptop, a dell precision m90 which has apparently 6 usb2 ports

The drivers install, but when i connect the hardware it doesnt work.. the software is there, but you cant alter the controllers, ie in the sound levels, you can see USB audio device and select it... but it doesnt do anything and as a result causes software to freeze.

I was intending to use it mainly to get the phono inputs/to usb to capture audio.

Cheers

SIMON


----------



## Biffo1262 (May 9, 2008)

Yes it does Simon. I received mine this morning and it works on my CCTV security camera, my webcam and my Sony Hi8 video camera. It does crash occassionly but only when adjusting the colour and contrast properties. Yes it is a bit fiddly and will only work on certain camera supported resoultions (all work on the default of 800x600). You must disabled any antivirus before installation of the driver and the D60 must not be plugged in during driver installation. Ensure you have your 'source' settings correct ie Composite Video and are set in the right format ie NTSC, Pal or SECAM. I found the S-video a bit 'iffy' but the Composite setting was fine. Once set up it is very stable and has been running with no problems, recording all day.


----------



## ttokti (Jun 11, 2008)

hello there

please answer me with the most easy english you could use because my nature language is spanish.

i am using or trying to use the dc60 on my laptop with xp, it works and the image of the video from my medical equipment(ultrasound) is captured . here it comes the trouble, i try to pass the video archive to a dvd and i can not do that, somehow just one time i beguin the procedure and i noted the software was doing something called rendering, i do not know wath does it mean rendering and this was taking too much time.

just 4 minutes of video take about 30 minutes or more when you try to pass it from ULEAD to a WMV format and this way you could burn a dvd with it.

i need someone help me with this if there is another way of passing ulead video captured to a dvd

i need to give a dvd copy of the ultrasound examination to my patients

can you help me making this more easy and faster?

thank you.


----------



## Biffo1262 (May 9, 2008)

The DC60 has actually worked if the video has been captured to hard disk. What seems to be the problem is writing the clip to DVD. I convert single clips to DivX (or any other mode) using *Xilisoft Converter* and then record to DVD/CD as data rather than video mode. These can then either be viewed on a computer or a DivX capable DVD player. The rendering I presume is probably due to the fact that you are trying to write a true DVD in TS Video and audio which can take some time and I found isn't very successful, at least with XP DVD software. If your clients have computers you can just offer them the video capture in it's current state written to DVD/CD as a DATA disk.


----------



## ardvark1 (Jul 16, 2008)

hi biffo1262, if you read this please contact me to [email protected] or reply to this please.
i am trying to do same as you. use the easycap with cctv camera. works ok but uses too much hd space per second of recording. have been told to look for compression codec in the software but dont even know where to start. can you help me?

regards,
jon


----------



## elfyourself8 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have the Easy Cap Video Capture USB 2.0. I followed all the instructions that came with the Easy Cap to install the software on the disc. When I got to the step that says to go to device manager and see if there is a yellow mark next to the item there was a yellow mark. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling about 10 times and nothing changed. Also, under device manager the device shows up as usbtv007, not SyntekSTK1150 as specified in the instructions. I would appreciate the help if there is something I am doing wrong or if I should try something else.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's been my experience that "Easy Crap" hardware either works or it doesn't. You get what you pay for. They have no official support.


----------

